# Any "male poodle" accessories?



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I absolutely love male dogs, I knew when I got a poodle he would have to be male, but it wasn't until after that I really realized I can't give him bows and awesome sparkly collars without it looking lame lol 
What kind of accessories could I put on him without it looking ridiculous? 
I don't mean I want to dress him up, but I can't even find any cool collars really for a male poodle or anything 
It may just be where I live, there are only 3 other standard poodles in town haha so there isn't much of a demand, but I was curious if you guys do anything to your dogs? He's an all white dog.
And am I stupid for even wanting to put bows in a poodles hair? haha


----------



## jessnicole10 (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been wondering the same thing! I've coordinated all of Bo's collars, leashes and bandanas, but I don't know what else I can get him!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

You know, he won't complain if you get him a rhinestone collar, and since everyone will automatically assume he's a she anyway, why not go with the flow?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Well at least I know I'm not alone haha


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

That's true, but I'll know! aha also, my family was disgusted when I first tried a bow lol


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I got Phoenix a blue flame collar with a darth vader tag. Pretty manly. He also has a Harley dress up collar with black leather and spikes with a skull and cross bones name tag. The manliest accessories I can find for my big white poodle. Ebay is great for that stuff. Look at greyhound collars. I also have a girl so get to play with her!


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

I sort of like the "preppy" look for my human boys, and I think I would also like a classy sort of look if I got a male dog. I was looking at a piece of Scottish plaid red ribbon yesterday, and thinking how beautiful that would be as a dog collar. I also like stripes, and even polka dots. But, I would never do pink or anything sparkly on a boy. I also like the look of just nice leather....maybe in red, to add some pizazz? I guess I'm pretty much a traditionalist!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a male, Bug, he doesn't get to wear bows, but he does have a cute harness and matching leash. Now, my daughter has a black and white Shih tzu that is (was? - he's neutered) male and he has a Harley Davidson collar and leash set, a thin leather with spikes collar, a couple of cute, excuse me, handsome sweaters and since he's got a goodly bit of white on him, he gets colored for holidays and special occasions. The boys get to dress up a bit, too. The girls shouldn't have all the fun. 

I did have someone tell me that the girls wear their bows on their heads (or ears) and the boys wear their bows on their hips. Just maybe go with plaid bows or solid colors. Or, get a girl to go with the boy and dress her all up and get him a bow tie. 

Found something!! A bit more masculine than a standard bow:
http://www.puppybows.com/sportsbows.htm


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My boys wear belly bands in the house but that sure is not supposed to be a fashion statement. ha ha.

I did buy really cool zebra print for Omar and paw prints for Nicholas so at least they look cool while they are whizzing away. he he he.


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

I found a camo collar with rhinestones on it and almost bought it for my boy. I still might do it...it would look good on his brown self.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell is a brown :boy:. He has a Red collar, a white collar, a salmon collar and a brown collar, all in leather with matching leashes with lots of Swarovski crystals embedded in both AND matching nail polish  I do not put bows in his hair though 
He is rarely mistaken for a female. But he is VERY highly accessorized!:hat:


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Bought this to make my boy look macho


----------



## lwm1984 (Apr 15, 2012)

My spoo is a girl, so I'm not exactly sure how I'd accessorize her if she was a boy (although everyone I meet thinks she's male - fuschia collar? HELLO? Not to mention that she has a very feminine face, but maybe I'm biased). 

However, my shih tzu is male, and I see no problem with top knot bows or sweaters. He also has a down parka, but I have no photos of that! Nor will I ever have photos of the humiliation he must endure when we put him in his santa outfit for Christmas parties  You should check Etsy for a treasure-trove of dog accessories. I also have a few collars and matching leashes from Hennessy & Sons. They are a bit spendy, but they are really well constructed and look great. I'd certainly get the harris tweed collars from H&S if my spoo was a boy.

You might also think about getting some collars and ties:

Dog Bow Tie and Neck Tie Double Shirt Collar Set by furkidscloset

This jacket is cute, too:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/67982413/reversible-fleece-jacket?ref=cat3_gallery_5


152_510486798239_3503_n by anti-kantian, on Flickr


152_510486813209_3801089_31224206_6598_n by anti-kantian, on Flickr


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

I've never been big dog accessories, but don't think I can resist the oh-so-manly bow ties. It's not a hair bow, but I think it really fits the stately poodle look. 

This is the one I want for Miles: 
Dog Bow Tie The Little Black Tie by BigpawCollars on Etsy


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I love accessories! Even though I have male dogs, everything is fair game to me! Even bows and hair dye. Many people have told me to stop dressing Louis like a girl and to stop coloring Leroy's hair pink. I can't help it cause I like being creative.

I found some old pics of Leroy in his "punk Biker" look. Although he is wearing leather, he does NOT look manly hahaha.

Here's a pic of my cat in a nice tux - I think he looks manly!


----------



## willows-mum (May 19, 2012)

Ya I'd agree that a great collar and matching leash and some good looking bandanas are great for boys, but I'd save the rhinestones and bows for the girls lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas wears: bandanas, backpacks, life jackets, hats, toys, ect










































lol @ a different haircut in every picture. He actually only has 1 collar, and that's the blue Lupine margintale one. LOVE it!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I also have a chillybuddy coat for him, which is basically a reflective mesh that's VERY airy and reflects the sunlight off of him, I can also dampen it to help cool him off, but that has a risk to trap heat, so I keep it dry.

Cooling


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I love all the pics, especially Leroy the biker! haha where did you get that awesome jacket? I'll definitely be getting him some bowties and neckties, they're adorable! Among other things =D


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Also wondering, does anyone know if they make fedora hats for dogs? I can't find any online but don't know if they exist... They should


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> I love accessories! Even though I have male dogs, everything is fair game to me! Even bows and hair dye. Many people have told me to stop dressing Louis like a girl and to stop coloring Leroy's hair pink. I can't help it cause I like being creative.
> 
> I found some old pics of Leroy in his "punk Biker" look. Although he is wearing leather, he does NOT look manly hahaha.
> 
> Here's a pic of my cat in a nice tux - I think he looks manly!


Oh my gosh, you are hysterical. Both of those looks absolutely kill. You are a genius.

Greg


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Blue Poodle paws


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Fluffyspoos: Love the pic of Vegas in camo gear and the straw sticking out of his mouth. Looks completely bad-a$$!

Sawyersmomma: I would do whatever strikes your fancy. Nothing that says your boy can't be a hip, metrosexual poodle. In this day and age, I think anything can go... just let him rock it out.


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

I love to dress up my dogs. They don't walk around with clothes in the house, but I like to put clothes and other things on them when we go out. They don't seem to care or notice that they are wearing clothes. I haven't put Westen in anything yet. He's my first boy. I want to get him a rhinestone collar. I will eventually put bows in his hair, and I will dress him in boy clothes. One small reason that I got small and tiny dogs was so I could dress them up in clothes like shirts, jackets, sweaters, and dresses. I make the things my dogs wear because I usually can't find things to fit my 4 lb dogs and I want my mini poodle, Meadow, to match the other 2 girls.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Wow, I wish I was creative enough to make my own dog clothes! It would sure help for my eskie whose losing all his hair. Can't find a dog pant that covers a bare butt&tail anywhere. Surprising I know  The demand for them is high I'm sure:aetsch:


----------



## angrymeerkat (Aug 31, 2011)

*designer doggie duds*

I don't usually dress Spike up. However, last year, he participated in a charity fashion show benefitting the Philadelphia SPCA Law Enforcement division. He wore a black dress shirt to compliment the model he walked with who was dressed in a tux. Here is some links to the designers featured in the show.

Designer Dog Clothes | Milou Couture

Bandit Rubio Designs / By Anthony Rubio


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Sawyersmomma said:


> Wow, I wish I was creative enough to make my own dog clothes! It would sure help for my eskie whose losing all his hair. Can't find a dog pant that covers a bare butt&tail anywhere. Surprising I know  The demand for them is high I'm sure:aetsch:


if you have some basic sewing skills, it is possible to alter baby/toddler clothes to fit your dog. It looks like a case of removing some of the front fullness and keeping the rear... 

someone is doing that on etsy, I think (not me - I make stuff - wedding dresses, curtains, dog collars, but have not moved into altering baby clothes for the dog...)

sarah


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Mack's Little Black Bow Tie which i just bought, i gotta find a way to stick it to his collar so that he can't grab it


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

dcyk, these photos are too cute!! You need to post them in the "poodles that look like doodles" thread as well!!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Collars of course can have a masculine design and you can get bandannas for male dogs. My husband never liked bows on our female dogs either when we got them groomed, so all of our dogs got bandannas at the groomer.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Toki i don't know how doodles look like, hahaha, anyhow Mack is shaved down, only with a teddy bear face. Still growing him out though, but the heat here is terrible. 30 - 36 C all year round.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Love this thread.

How about stuff like this:

New York Jets Dog Jersey at BaxterBoo


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Lots of studded, spiked, black-leather stuff here. Bring out your boy's inner biker.

Woofwear Collars


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I posted this same picture in my 52 weeks thread, but it's the best picture I have of this manly accessory: A Julius K-9 harness.










This type of harness is very popular with the Agility folks right now. They're extremely well-made and sturdy and can be taken on and off easily. Our IG and Corgi wear one to trials, too. They come in many colors, and the name plates (which are velcro) can say anything you like. Sugar's say "SUGAR" on one side and "FOOT" on the other. :biggrin:

I got mine from this guy:

IDC Harnesses

Right now he's doing a special of one free label with purchase.

Sugar is wearing a size 0, and it will easily fit him even if he grows some more. The size 1 was much too large for him. Just for reference, the corgi wears a Mini, and the IG a Baby 2.

--Q


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

My favourite dog accessory, male or female, is a bandana.

Speaking of fedoras, who needs dog ones, just use human ones


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I got a martingale collar for Leroy. I love how it looks on his neck! For once, the collar thickness matches his size (of neck and body). I was tired of collars looking so small on him. The collar is purple, but looks blue in the pictures.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is adorable! Where did you get it?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> That is adorable! Where did you get it?


Oops forgot to post a link! I got it at the Houston Dog Show but the vendor has a website: Kennel Gear Pet Supplies | Myrtle Beach, SC

The collar is 2" thick and size 12"-18." Leroy is 27" at the withers and 65lbs to give you an idea of his size vs collar size. He has a skinny neck. I also bought three leashes from the same place. One of them looks like velvet; got a purple one to match the collar.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

I love Vegas' sweater! It looks so dashing on his black coat. 

I just got a new martingale collar for Tesla, would look quite nice on a male, I think. I've never wanted to do the girly bows and pom poms thing with her anyways so I accessorize with pretty collars 



















Sorry for the blurry phone pictures, my actual camera is out of commission at the moment.

Edit: Holy crap giant pictures, trying to resize now. 
Edit 2: Done


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Jasper sports a Harley-Davidson black leather spiked collar. People still call him 'she' Go figure.


----------

